# Making a D loop burner



## Muchhuntin (May 13, 2015)

I would be interested. Tagged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Muchhuntin said:


> I would be interested. Tagged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


==

Hello
Sounds good lets try for a few more. [Later


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## andrewp_ (Sep 15, 2016)

Yup I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

If you just post it up I'm sure there will be plenty of interest.....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Joe at Zenith used to sell one based on a soldering iron. Don't know if Brad still offers it.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Lets see it!

Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd like to see it.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm intrigued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryank20 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lets see it


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a knot pull through once. I'm interested.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm interested too


----------



## arda (Sep 30, 2011)

Very interestes. Thank you

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Interested


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Interested 

16' F250 6.7 CCSB


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Interested


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

Me too!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

jbehredt said:


> I had a knot pull through once. I'm interested.


==================

Hello All
Sorry to here of your misfortune.
But on the other side of the coin. I would bet your D loop was done with a lighter.
Not a D loop knot burner.Like these knots in the picture.

Another thing I might add . BCY keeps going for slickness in there D loop material. By demand from some archers.Will post a picture tomorrow that is slick as I have seen. Wouldn't call it a knot on the end. Just flatten out. 

Guys come first thing tomorrow. Being Monday. I will post step by step pictures.
Need to go to Fasten All. And by some star washer and some brass washers.

Mean while if you have an pecil or pin 60 watt soldering iron. If not they are about $ 9
***Caution the rod that comes out of the pencil or pin 60 watt soldering iron. Needs to be small. So it can be threaded to a 8/32 male thread. 
Also there needs to be a set bolt to tighten down. To add your rod. And snug it up tight 

Also might add here.
When drawing to anchor. Point your release hand to 10 O-clock.Keep it at that angle . Till you reach your anchor. If a miss fire accrues. Your release hand will pass your ear lobe.
[ Later


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I have one from Zenith and I can't seem to get good balls from typical d loop material. I did find some material locally that forms a great ball. Any help Unk would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## BDREnterprises (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking forward to your info. Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

pdj said:


> I have one from Zenith and I can't seem to get good balls from typical d loop material. I did find some material locally that forms a great ball. Any help Unk would be helpful. Thanks


=============

Hello
I have one.
You might try this, Push D loop cord straight in and turn clockwise . Till you fill the the bowel cavity.
Now turn counter clock wise and holding it a little side ways . Bringing it out. For about a second. Then grab hold and form the ball. After its harden. Lightly stick the ball back in and grab some more..

If that doesn't work. We will work on that cup end later. [Later


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I made a special end for my wood burner to get a good ball. I think I will make another one that makes a bigger ball.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

tag


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

I would be interested for sure. I never have had trouble with one coming off but I can't get a good one that looks good. Mine are more flat but I make em so they would have to break off to pull through.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I made one out of a soldering iron with bolts screw in end with hole drilled in end of bolt
View attachment 5401873


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

redman said:


> I made one out of a soldering iron with bolts screw in end with hole drilled in end of bolt
> View attachment 5401873



============

Hello and looks good
Might share here the size drill bit you used. I know these guys would be interested.
And may a pic of a D loop knot you have burned. 

For me I would be interested in the wattage it uses. Thanks [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

Guys first here.

1.You can take loosen one or 2 set bolt screws.
Remove the pointed rod.

2. Now you take the blunt end of the that rod. And thread it to fit.
Or use any copper or brass rod that will fit the Pin iron hole size.
I like the 8/32 thread. Fits some brass thumb nuts showed in the picture below. In a tray.

1a 
A brass nut and lock washer. And after screwing the nut on the rod tight. 
Now drill the brass nut to have a bowel cup shape inside the nut end. 
Removing the threads to be smooth.

2b There are different type Pencil pin type soldering irons
30 Watt - 60-Watt I use the both. Depending on the melting rate of the D loop material.
But I like the Pencil pin size that I can thread to have a 8/32 thread.

Comment. U don't haft to use the end rod. That comes with the Pencil pin type soldering irons. U can cut a rod to use out of copper brass or other that transfers heat good.

3b
Now if U choose to set a certain heat range for your D loop heating iron.

That is done by using a Copper washers and Star washers. 
A example 
1 Star washers. 1.Copper washer Star washers 1.Copper washer continue on to the end nut bowel.
Any question more than glad o be of help. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

mgwelder said:


> I made a special end for my wood burner to get a good ball. I think I will make another one that makes a bigger ball.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


============

Hello

May B you could share a picture of your. Wood burner special end for my wood burner here.
Who knows. I might trash mine. :grin: 
Need any help . Shout out [ Later





;


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Unk Bond said:


> ============
> 
> Hello
> 
> ...


Hard to see but I drilled out a hex screw head. Nothing fancy.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

mgwelder said:


> Hard to see but I drilled out a hex screw head. Nothing fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


================
Hello and thanks.
Fancy is as fancy dose.
If you find time.I think we all would appreciate . Seeing the D loop knot it can burn.Thanks [ Later


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Show how you burn em also, do y'all fuzz em out like burning with lighter or just leave em non frayed?


----------



## py2o3434 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yesss. Thank you


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Larry brown said:


> Show how you burn em also, do y'all fuzz em out like burning with lighter or just leave em non frayed?


=============
Hello and thanks for the question.

I have some more stage pictures coming. .As soon as I can get to Fasten All.
And buy some copper washers and metal star washers.Been busier than a 2 headed wood pecker.:grin:

Here is what Joe my long time friend. That started Zenith Archery told and showed me. I met him at a AT show.Many moons ago.
He said fuss it out like you said. 

If the D loop cord has that silky center. Then cut it off. It will make a stronger and nicer knot after burning. With a lighter . One needs to go in a circle motion. Just close enough while letting the heat melt the D loop material..[ Later
.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Makes sense Unk! Thanks .


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Well final got over to Fasten All
Bought size 8 copper washers and bought zink star washers . Part no. 2133734. Has any one made one yet. Enjoy [ Later


----------



## hardhead52 (Feb 23, 2006)

Would like to see it


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

hardhead52 said:


> Would like to see it


=========
Hello
 could you add a little more to your question. Thanks [ Later


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

Larry brown said:


> I would be interested for sure. I never have had trouble with one coming off but I can't get a good one that looks good. Mine are more flat but I make em so they would have to break off to pull through.


Same here... i honestly do have it in the back of my mind that it could slip even though it never has...


----------



## Ekp319Devin (Dec 4, 2016)

Never knew there was such a thing, Nice!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

pdj said:


> I have one from Zenith and I can't seem to get good balls from typical d loop material. I did find some material locally that forms a great ball. Any help Unk would be helpful. Thanks


Try removing some of the washers on the end. Less washers makes it hotter.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you UNK!!! I don't know why I never thought of this!! I used the little thumb nut like unk did. Screwed if onto an 8/32 brass bolt I cut the head off of. I tried BCY #24. BCY D braid ( in red ) which is very difficult to do with a lighter!! Some of the small Brownell stuff...also difficult with a lighter. And some thick camo stuff I had laying around. 

I held the soldering pen upside down and pushed the material up into the thumb nut indention and let get material melt and ball up....works great!!! I'll never use a lighter again!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> Thank you UNK!!! I don't know why I never thought of this!! I used the little thumb nut like unk did. Screwed if onto an 8/32 brass bolt I cut the head off of. I tried BCY #24. BCY D braid ( in red ) which is very difficult to do with a lighter!! Some of the small Brownell stuff...also difficult with a lighter. And some thick camo stuff I had laying around.
> 
> I held the soldering pen upside down and pushed the material up into the thumb nut indention and let get material melt and ball up....works great!!! I'll never use a lighter again!!


=============:zip:
Hello and your welcome.
Very nice D loop Knots.

Off topic. :grin:
Live in your great state for 9 months.At James Town. Boy the squirrels are fast and small.
And can fall 10 feet down right into a knot hole. Tore my squirrels dog up. He couldn't figure where it went. ha ha

========

Here is and like I posted earlier. The small end in the picture. Take a drill bit and lightly take out the threads. And give your self a small dimple. From looking at your picture of the small end one. You have it set for the right depth. That a small dill bit would work 
perfectly.

Here is another trick for just you. :wink: I have some of that red to, And quiet agree with you.
Find a D loop cord that likes to melt. Seems black dose. Melt a little in your bowel. Then stick your good D loop that doesn't seem to want to melt very easy.And melt them together.

Got A Big-E to spring on you guys later. :zip:


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

How 'bout a short vid of a completed burner melting a ball end on a section of D-loop.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Jollyarcher said:


> How 'bout a short vid of a completed burner melting a ball end on a section of D-loop.


Hello
Good question. That you might put to TN Archer [ Later


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Now we need a small one for serving!!!!! Ha!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Larry brown said:


> Now we need a small one for serving!!!!! Ha!


=============

Hello and your thinking :wink: [ Later


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Larry brown said:


> Now we need a small one for serving!!!!! Ha!


I've used mine (zenith version) on serving hundreds of times. Just press the side of the bowl against the serving and it melts right down into a ball. No flame needed.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> =============:zip:
> Hello and your welcome.
> Very nice D loop Knots.
> 
> ...


I'll certainly give those tips a try as well!:thumbs_up

If I had my way I'd love to live up in the Jamestown or Livingston area. The prettiest parts of Tennessee by far!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Jollyarcher said:


> How 'bout a short vid of a completed burner melting a ball end on a section of D-loop.


Sorry fellas... I can't post a video. I just figured out how to attach a picture via my phone last night lol!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've never had an issue using a BIC lighter, but am always open to ideas. Subscribing for more info


----------



## Hoyt-U (Aug 8, 2016)

ukey:


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

Alaska at heart said:


> I've never had an issue using a BIC lighter, but am always open to ideas. Subscribing for more info



At the risk of sounding ignorant, I'm in the same boat. I've not seen anything but a lighter used since we started using D-loops decades ago. 

What am I missing? Is this a fix for folks that can't use a lighter without singeing their balls (lol). 

On a serious note, is this really a tool to make it easier to not burn the material? I'm all for advancement, but can't wrap my head around this one unless it is to idiot proof melting the ball by eliminating the opportunity to put the rope in the flame.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The tool makes perfect balls without overcooking them into brittleness. Flame is never near the string when using it either.
Damage can still be done by an inept user putting the soldering iron against the string or cable fibers. Had this happen to me when helping a friend tune his bow. He managed to ruin his string I just spent two hours building.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

A good portion of us on AT are quasi to full blown perfectionists when it comes to our archery gear. When is "good enough" really good enough when it comes to your hunting setup or shooting a 3D round for score??? If this allows me to make a fool-proof D-loop for my string or rest activation cord without introducing direct flame, I am willing to check it out and consider giving it a try.


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok. So, the iron doesn't even touch the loop material? Was there a video posted of one of these in action? Seriously, I'm not trying to be negative. I love innovation. Just not seeing this one yet.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The loop material is pressed into the hot end of the iron. The DIY part of this post is showing how to create the proper hole in the end of the iron to form the ball.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Search on YouTube under archery tools for making d loop or something like that. It's not great quality but it shows the process.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

I love the smell of BCY in the morning!


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok. Just watched this video. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lGL_YAV6z7g


Makes sense now. Seems simple enough and easier to regulate than a flame for a novice.


----------



## RobRiguez (Feb 24, 2015)

Burning the end and pressing it against the flat metal part of the bic lighter is not enough?
Not being sarcastic? Are the ends burned with the soldering iron that much better? I have an old iron I can dedicate to this......


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Ironic I came to the DIY section to ask this very question. 

Now, and forgive me if this is against forum rules, but not having the tools (or the talents) and not being able to see the photos, can I commission someone to build me one of these or something similar? Pleas PM and thank you.


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

RobRiguez said:


> Burning the end and pressing it against the flat metal part of the bic lighter is not enough?
> Not being sarcastic? Are the ends burned with the soldering iron that much better? I have an old iron I can dedicate to this......


I feel that a lighter is a fine way to get the melted ball if the person in charge knows what's up. The cord should never touch the flame. Only close enough to heat the cord to its melting point. 

It appears that the purpose of this DIY is to reduce the human error factor to a degree. It looks like you no longer need to flare out the end of the cord before melting. You also won't need to avoid burning the cord with the flame, which could leave a brittle ball that may break off. All simple things, but this looks to make it even simpler. 

Will I make one for my home shop? Yes, but only because I have a soldering iron that is rarely used, and I can just swap tips if I need to do some wiring.


----------



## maxxis312 (Nov 19, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is what I did. Purchased soldering iron from Harbor freight for $3.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/30-watt-lightweight-soldering-iron-69060.html 








Next I removed the tip








Measured it and decided to try aluminum for material since it has the best thermal conductivity. Machined the tip on manual lathe at work














Will try it once I get home from work.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Outsider said:


> Here is what I did. Purchased soldering iron from Harbor freight for $3.99 http://www.harborfreight.com/30-watt-lightweight-soldering-iron-69060.html
> View attachment 5466945
> 
> 
> ...



==================

Hello Outsider
:set1_CHAPLIN3: and may I say you are my kind of man.
Really looks nice you have done a outstanding job.. 
Love to see some one THINK. And then take a idea and run with it. And complete the task.
I also might give the aluminum a try. Thanks for sharing [ Later


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank You Unk. Not sure about the "size" if not satisfied with it I can always make another one :wink:


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Not bad. I like it.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Outsider said:


> Not bad. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another product opportunity for you. I see LCA stole your draw board clutch idea.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

skynight said:


> Another product opportunity for you. I see LCA stole your draw board clutch idea.


Yeah I saw that too. I knew they will do it sooner or later. Now lets wait for the adjustable bow holder to be available from them. But what I can do...this is business and you can't win with bigger dog.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Outsider said:


> Yeah I saw that too. I knew they will do it sooner or later. Now lets wait for the adjustable bow holder to be available from them. But what I can do...this is business and you can't win with bigger dog.



Hello 
Oh yes you can. :wink:
When they try to patent it. You have the Pryor art and dated by your thread.
I stopped one of mine from being patented. Just send your Pryor art pictures and dated by your thread to the patent office.[ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guys Unk has a secret. 
Can U guys keep a secret and not tell any one :grin: [ Later


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Guys Unk has a secret.
> Can U guys keep a secret and not tell any one :grin: [ Later


Yes :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello and I bet you can :wink:
Got this Idea last night Couldn't wait to try it this morning. I had ordered a can of DuPont Teflon spray.
So I removed the D loop old end. And put a new one on. And gave it a coating of Teflon. Melted 4 nice ball knots.The D loop cord now wasn't sticking to the brass end.

Now if a guy had that D loop end shape . Like a frying pan. Oh My [ Later


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Unk thank you for the tip. I never knew you can buy teflon spray. Will get one right now.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Outsider said:


> Unk thank you for the tip. I never knew you can buy teflon spray. Will get one right now.



==========

Hello and your welcome
There is also a Silicone Teflon spray for lubricant that I like. It has oil in it. Where as the Teflon doesn't.
Got's another little idea I am experimenting in the shop lab on. :grin: [Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Here is a pic of the Teflon spray I used. Later


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Here is a pic of the Teflon spray I used. Later


Thanks for the "secret" Unk! 
Now... you sprayed the brass thumb nut on your loop burner? And it kept the material from sticking to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> Thanks for the "secret" Unk!
> Now... you sprayed the brass thumb nut on your loop burner? And it kept the material from sticking to it?
> 
> Thanks!


===========
Hello
For those 4 ball ends it did. The jury is still out on it till proven.Might add that was a new clean thumb nut.
Made one from a 30 watt with a smaller thumb nob. And it turned out to be to hot.Sure needed washers to cut down the heat
Will try it again tomorrow. Might add that Teflon spray won't get waited around here. ha ha 
See any thing else that ketches your eye . :wink: [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
The color sorta matches the blue cord spool :grin:
The nice thing is. I can take this D loop piece. Put it back and add more to it. By melting another piece of D loop cord. And filling the end pot. [ Later


----------

